
Dolphin Progress April 2020 - knaik94
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2020/05/05/dolphin-progress-report-april-2020/
======
__initbrian__
For anyone wondering if they can make changes based on the leak:

> We cannot use anything of any sort from a leak. In fact, we can't even look
> at it. Dolphin is only legal because we are clean room reverse engineering
> the GameCube and Wii. If we use anything from a leak, Dolphin is no longer
> legal and Nintendo _will_ shut us down.

[https://mobile.twitter.com/dolphin_emu/status/12570519680458...](https://mobile.twitter.com/dolphin_emu/status/1257051968045899776)

~~~
DizzyDoo
I wonder whether an anonymous group of non-dolphin team developers will fork
Dolphin and incorporate information from the hack to improve performance and
precision?

